# Can a male cockatiel have more than 1 mate?



## Saxonmalone (Jul 19, 2011)

Jw cuz my pair has had two clutches this year and I wanted to try mating him with a different girl if possible.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Jw


What does this mean?

As to your question, yes a male tiel can have multiple mates. Tiels don't mate for life like many people think. I have a male who is very bonded to his mate but has no issues mating with another hen in my flock. If you are going to repair him though, you need to give him time to bond with the new hen so they don't have any issues breeding. You also might want to hold off breeding him for a couple months so he can recover from the two clutches he raised.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's possible to re-pair a bird, but if he has a strong pair bond with his current mate he won't want to leave her for a different female. If he doesn't have a strong bond with his current mate and is with her only because she's the only female available, he might be very happy to go to a more compatible female.


----------

